# GFCI Mystery



## Rongr (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a small studio apartment in the back yard that I use for guests. There is a GFCI in the bathroom that controls three other plugs. The three plugs that operate off the GFCI are not working but the GFCI is working and I have tested and reset the GFCI. I also checked the breaker that controls the GFCI. Can the GFCI malfunction and still be working and not sending power to the other three plugs? 

Please help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

First, you have to be sure that the GFCI controls the other outlets. If the outlets are in locations that do not require ground fault protection there is no reason for them to be wired into that circuit. If they are wired in with the bathroom GFCI the problem will be the connection that feeds the next outlet in line or the next outlet. Turn off the breaker that controls the GFCI and inspect the connections for that outlet. Make sure the power is off!! Use a known working appliance and test for power if you do not have a test light. If there are only two wires (conductors) and a ground wire in that box, the problem is not there. Make sure the connections are tight.....white wires connected to the silver screws and colored wires (commonly black or red*) on the bronze color screws. 

*Red will indicate a 3 wire cable in most cases.


----------



## Chev454ss (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes your GFCI could be malfunctioning. As was said previously turn off power and get the GFCI out to inspect connections. If you have any type of voltage tester (and know how to use it safely) turn the power back on and read the voltage on the load side of the GFCI with the "test button" pushed so no current should pass. Then reset the GFCI and make sure your load side has 110 volts. 
Are you sure the outside recepticle is on the same circuit? It shouldn't be, as per National Electric Code (on homes built after 1993) the bathroom is required to be on a seperate 20 amp circuit. Your outdoor recepticles should be on a seperate 20 amp circuit also, with GFCI protection.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Lets hope the poster has it figured out since this topic is about 4 months old.

BG


----------

